

How to get your idea stolen - algorithm_dk
http://algorithm.dk/posts/how-to-get-your-idea-stolen

======
nperez
This is way too dramatic and unprofessional for my tastes (Facebook chat logs?
followed up by a generalization about the 8.3 million strong population of NY
based on experiences with one guy? a little growing up is in order.)

I'm sure this can be debated and I could be wrong, but I don't feel that ideas
are worth fighting over. If code is stolen, that's not cool. You can build two
codebases based on the same idea and they will be valuable in different ways.
If someone takes the time to follow through on implementing "your idea", they
still most likely worked hard to get it done and deserve credit for that.

The best way to deal with this is to compete. Write a better app. Ideas are
cheap.

~~~
algorithm_dk
Ideas are cheap - good ideas aren't. Thanks for the redaction observations - I
edited the article.

~~~
angersock
Most ideas aren't "good"\--only ideas with strong implementation are "good".
Nobody gives a shit about your hackathon project that you can't manage to make
a business out of.

If you really think this is worth is, go build a company and show him wrong.

------
meva
You wrote: "Microsoft owns the idea if they want to. By participating in the
competition we (and I) agreed that Microsoft can claim rights over the idea
and use it as they want."

I think you are wrong about it and Microsoft doesn't own those ideas. Can you
link to terms or rules where it says what you claim?

------
fsniper
Carry on, nothing to look at. Most of US'es big tech poster children have done
/ will do this.

"Good Artists Copy; Great Artists Steal"

~~~
angersock
"Who said that?"

"Eh, some artist."

------
wodenokoto
So you gave the idea to Microsoft, then abandoned it and now you are angry
someone from your team picked it up again and offered you shares?

~~~
algorithm_dk
We did not abandon the idea, we took a break.

